# Laptop no enciende luego de hacerle mantenimiento



## Psych019 (Feb 27, 2021)

Antes de comenzar tengo que decir que soy un idiota de primera categoria ahora si empecemos...

Mi laptop es una Dell 14r 5437
Ayer desarmé la laptop para hacerle mantenimiento al ventilador ya que sonaba como una lancha y eso me preocupaba bastante. Vi un par de videos de youtube para ver como se desarmaba y empecé mi travesia. La desarmé completamente teniendo en cuenta donde estaba cada flex y tornillo para que luego no me sobrara un par, Limpié el ventilador y luego la volvi arma completamente.

Cuando le doy al boton de encendido,  ¿Adivinen? La laptop no enciende!!! no da pitidos, no prende ninguna luz, ni enciende el ventilador, NADA DE NADA es como si no le hubiese dado al boton de encendido. Enchufo el cargador de la laptop y ni enciende la luz que indica que la pc está cargando No da ningún tipo de señal de vida...  No puedo creerlo, parece un sueño. Tengo que aclarar que el cargador si funciona ya que enciende el led que indica cuando este está encendido. Y nunca he tenido problemas con el.

Ya he hecho lo siguiente: la desarme como 9 veces para ver si me habia dejado algo mal, flex, algo mal ajustado, probé desconectando los flex de usb, pantalla para ver si almenos prendia el ventilador (Nada), limpie las memorias ram, probé la memorias una por una e incluso probé con una memoria ram que vino con la laptop y que fué reemplazada anteriormente por una de mayor capacidad y NADA de NADA no da signos de vida la muy hija de p...  Me quiero cortar los huevos!!! 😥😥

Viendo un par de fotos que le tomé a la laptop antes de desarmarla por completo, noté una pequeña mancha parecida a sulfato o corrosión, tambien adjuntaré fotos de la motherboard a ver si alguien puede percatarse de algo que yo pase de largo por mi inexperiencia en el asunto.

Cualquier tipo de ayuda o sugerencia será de gran ayuda. Muchas gracias y que pasen feliz Día, Tarde/Noche. 😁


Pd: Olvidé mencionar que al destapar la laptop salieron 3 piezas pequeñas de aluminio tambien adjuntare la imagen


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 27, 2021)

Que feo en estos momentos desearía no ser tú.

No sé si tengas experiencia destapando cosas pero quizá no incertaste bien los flexores hay unos que si no están hasta el fondo no hacen contacto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola, lo que no entiendo es qué si, todo funcionaba salvo el ventilador, porqué desarmaste íntegramente? Creo que ya te curaste de espanto!
Bien, coincido con TRILO-BYTE, verifica todos los Flex, que estén calzados correctamente.
Chequea que insertarse correctamente la memoria.
Quitaste también el disipador del micro???
Las piezas sueltas parecen ser contactos de GND entre el chasis y la carcasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2021)

[Pensamiento lateral ON]

Me ahorro el service ! 

[Pensamiento lateral OFF]

Laptop OFF


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, lo que no entiendo es qué si, todo funcionaba salvo el ventilador, porqué desarmaste íntegramente? Creo que ya te curaste de espanto!
> Bien, coincido con TRILO-BYTE, verifica todos los Flex, que estén calzados correctamente.
> Chequea que insertarse correctamente la memoria.
> Quitaste también el disipador del micro???
> Las piezas sueltas parecen ser contactos de GND entre el chasis y la carcasa.


Por que es el tipo de laptop que la tienes que desarmar por completo para poder acceder al fan cooler, y sobre el disipador, yo en ningun momento lo retiré ya que no tengo pasta termica para cambiarsela. Solo limpié "por encima" el polvo del ventilador ya que de ninguna forma pude abrirlo por completo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 27, 2021



DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Pensamiento lateral ON]
> 
> Me ahorro el service !
> 
> ...


Vivo en latinoamerica, no soy del tipo de persona que le deja su laptop a cualquiera, ademas temo que me roben piezas y le pongan unas viejas para que lo tenga que llevar otra vez. (A mi primo le sucedió)

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 27, 2021



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Que feo en estos momentos desearía no ser tú.
> 
> No sé si tengas experiencia destapando cosas pero quizá no incertaste bien los flexores hay unos que si no están hasta el fondo no hacen contacto.


 Es que intenté solo dejando conectado el flex que alimenta la motherboard y aun asi no respondió nada. Creo que tendré que llevarla a servicio tecnico, ojala no me digan "Tu motherboard se quemó completamente"


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 27, 2021)

No creo que se haya quemado, puede que estés olvidando algo.


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Pensamiento lateral ON]
> 
> Me ahorro el service !
> 
> ...


Mejor dicho LapTop *QEPD* *RIP* 


@Psych019 todos los que te han escrito viven en América, y salvo uno de ellos el resto vivimos del otro lado del Río de la Plata.

Hay cosas que quienes son manitas se pueden arriesgar a arreglarla, pero deben evaluar los riesgos en base a costo/beneficio. Algo de alto valor el riesgo es muchísimo por el costo de reposición.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2021)

Y si no funciona nada.... ¿no podría ser que se hubiese dejado desconectado el conector de alimentación? 
Hasta ahora siempre los había visto soldados directamente en la placa, pero en este con el que escribo está encastrado en la carcasa y conectado en la placa a través de cables con conector.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 27, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No creo que se haya quemado, puede que estés olvidando algo.


Es que nada mas son los que se ven en la foto, ademas del teclado.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y si no funciona nada.... ¿no podría ser que se hubiese dejado desconectado el conector de alimentación?
> Hasta ahora siempre los había visto soldados directamente en la placa, pero en este con el que escribo está encastrado en la carcasa y conectado en la placa a través de cables con conector.


Esta laptop justo tiene el mismo sistema se trata de un cable que va desde el pin de carga hasta la motherboard lo puedes apreciar justo en la 10va imagen que adjunté, los otros dos que pasan por encima del ventilador por lo que puedo ver son de la pantalla y camara, volviendo al cable que te mencioné que va del pin de carga hasta la board, este está puesto hasta el tope, ya no lo puedo empujar mas hacia dentro.

 Algo curioso que noté recién, es que al presionar el botón de encendido  (con la laptop totalmente ensamblada) y esperando unos minutos se empieza a calentar un poco la parte inferior izquierda, justo donde están los puertos usb y hdmi, bateria de la bios , led que indican cuando está encendida y cargando. Por lo que preferí dejarla sin bateria así evitar que se pueda dañar otra pieza.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 27, 2021)

Chequea con un multímetro, si llega alimentación del cargador del lado interno del conector.
La batería está en buen estado?
Deberías chequear con la batería puesta.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Chequea con un multímetro, si llega alimentación del cargador del lado interno del conector.
> La batería está en buen estado?
> Deberías chequear con la batería puesta.


La bateria está a media maquina, aveces cargaba completamente normal y otras veces quedaba en "conectado y sin cargarse" por lo que siempre la dejaba conectada al cargador.

Yo siempre trataba de dejarla al 90% para evitar que se apagase por un bajón por lo que al desarmarla estaba en ese %  y facil podia aguantar alrededor de hora y media sin cargador y volviendo a la pregunta, intenté dejarla solo con la bateria y aun asi no funcionó. 😥

Lo unico raro que noté esta tarde es que al darle al botón de encendido con la pc totalmente ensamblada y conectada con la bateria, luego de unos minutos se empezaba a calentar la parte inferior izquierda de la laptop. Es lo unico que pude notar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 27, 2021)

Saca la batería e intenta sin la batería a ver que hace


----------



## paliz (Feb 28, 2021)

En el mejor de los casos: forzosamente obviaste algo durante el ensamblaje, algo que aún no descubres que está mal conectado.
En el peor de los casos: ha ocurrido un daño físico, producto de una forzar una conexión o se ha quemado algún periferico al momento de encender por estar mal conectado o estropeado.


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2021)

esas laptop no tienen piezas  que se puedan cambiar por otras viejas, eso no tiene sentido


 para probarla no es necesario armarla toda, asi sin teclado, y abierta, conecta el cargador  y  presiona el boton de  encendido, debería encender,.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Saca la batería e intenta sin la batería a ver que hace


Si le quito la bateria y la dejo solo con cargador el resultado es el mismo "Muerta"

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



paliz dijo:


> En el mejor de los casos: forzosamente obviaste algo durante el ensamblaje, algo que aún no descubres que está mal conectado.
> En el peor de los casos: ha ocurrido un daño físico, producto de una forzar una conexión o se ha quemado algún periferico al momento de encender por estar mal conectado o estropeado.


Es que no hay muchos cables que conectar, te diré cuales hay o los que yo desconecté al momento de desarmarla

-2 Cables que alimentan la pantalla y camara (Pasa justo por arriba del ventilador)

-Un cable que va desde el pin de carga hasta la board

-Un flex que conecta el touchpad a la board

-otro flex que conecta la board con un usb 3.0

- otro flex que a mi entender debe conectar bocina o microfono, capaz ambas cosas

-Flex del boton de encendido que está justo debajo del que conecta el pin de carga con la board

- Flex del teclado

Y en la parte de atras de la board lo unico que se conecta o desconecta es el cable que alimenta el ventilador (este no lo desconecté en ningun momento, ya que no vi necesidad de sacar completamente el ventilador para no "Arriesgarme" a dañarla 😑) de resto lo demas está soldado.

-

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



analogico dijo:


> esas laptop no tienen piezas  que se puedan cambiar por otras viejas, eso no tiene sentido
> 
> 
> para probarla no es necesario armarla toda, asi sin teclado, y abierta, conecta el cargador  y  presiona el boton de  encendido, debería encender,.


Justo eso estaba haciendo al momento de tomar la foto, ya que por lo general el boton de encendido/apagado va sujeto con un tornillo al chasis de la laptop que va encima de la board. Algo tendria que ver una mancha de oxido o sulfato que tiene la board?? yo adjunté varias fotos acerca de esa extraña mancha pero hasta ahora nadie me ha podido responder si tiene algo que ver. 🤔


----------



## paliz (Feb 28, 2021)

Debes asegurarte que cuando ensambles todo, los conectores queden conectados. En las laptops el proceso de desarmado hay que tener cuidado de no halar los cables flex, ya que están justos de extensión entre sus destinos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2021)

La tira que va al pulsador de stand-by se ve muy marcada, con una línea negra donde apoya sobre el ventilador. Revisa no se haya cortado y no mande la señal de encendido a la placa. 
Así mismo revisa que no esté fallando el pulsador de stand-by, ya sé que antes funcionaba pero puede que estuviera por fallar y haya dado la casualidad de que falle ahora. 

La zona sulfatada limipiala bien con alcohol isopropilico para que no siga deteriorándose. Pienso que al menos arrancaría aunque fuese con fallos, si fuese por esa zona sulfatada.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

Perdon pero si  nosotros como técnicos no digo excelentes ni muy buenos, sino buenos técnicos les decimos que usen Isopropilico y ellos que no tienen NPI por ahorrarse un poco de pasta meten mano 

Y luego se inscriben en un foro y piden ayuda a lagrima partida, como pretender que utilizen las mínimas buenas prácticas técnicas.

Perdon, pero lo veo como gastar pólvora en chimangos. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La tira que va al pulsador de stand-by se ve muy marcada, con una línea negra donde apoya sobre el ventilador. Revisa no se haya cortado y no mande la señal de encendido a la placa.
> Así mismo revisa que no esté fallando el pulsador de stand-by, ya sé que antes funcionaba pero puede que estuviera por fallar y haya dado la casualidad de que falle ahora.
> 
> La zona sulfatada limipiala bien con alcohol isopropilico para que no siga deteriorándose. Pienso que al menos arrancaría aunque fuese con fallos, si fuese por esa zona sulfatada.


Probaré con levantar el flex que va hacia el botón y luego lo encenderé a ver.

Por otra parte pienso que si fuese eso, almenos prendiese sin problemas el led que indica cuando enchufas el cargador al pin de carga que en mi caso era de color "blanco" este deberia de encender de igual modo, indiferentemente si el flex del stand-by está dañado o no. O eso pienso yo ya que no influye en nada.

Probaré con lo que mencionas  y luego te comento.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



paliz dijo:


> Debes asegurarte que cuando ensambles todo, los conectores queden conectados. En las laptops el proceso de desarmado hay que tener cuidado de no halar los cables flex, ya que están justos de extensión entre sus destinos.


Compa sabes cuando yo vuelvo a desarmar una laptop?? MAS NUNCA EN MI VIDA!!!... independientemente si es una tonteria lo que tiene mi lap o está dañada definitivamente. Vaya fin de semana me está haciendo pasar. 

Probare de nuevo re-armando toda la laptop y fijando muy bien los flex a ver que pasa.


----------



## paliz (Feb 28, 2021)

Psych019 dijo:


> Compa sabes cuando yo vuelvo a desarmar una laptop?? MAS NUNCA EN MI VIDA!!!... independientemente si es una tonteria lo que tiene mi lap o está dañada definitivamente. Vaya fin de semana me está haciendo pasar.
> 
> Probare de nuevo re-armando toda la laptop y fijando muy bien los flex a ver que pasa.


No te desanimes, eso suele pasar, es parte del aprendizaje.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 28, 2021)

Aparte de conectar bien todos los flex y demas, limpia la memoria ram (una goma de borrar lapiz la pasas por los contactos de la memoria como si la estuvieses borrando, y si tienes un pincel de cerdas suaves, le pasas al conector de la placa tambien)


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Aparte de conectar bien todos los flex y demas, limpia la memoria ram (una goma de borrar lapiz la pasas por los contactos de la memoria como si la estuvieses borrando, y si tienes un pincel de cerdas suaves, le pasas al conector de la placa tambien)


Puede la ram influir en el encendido del ventilador? Es que una vez me paso que esta misma laptop la pantalla no le encendia, pero todo lo demas si (Ventilador, led encendidos, hacia unos pitidos) pero lo solucioné justamente como lo mencionas pasandole un borrador a la ram. Pero esto de que absolutamente nada encienda nunca me ha pasado.... por eso es que no le he prestado tanta atención a la ram. 🤔


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

Creo que ya encontré el problema.... lo mas probable es que pudo haber sucedido una especie de corto en la board, al yo limpiar el ventilador de la laptop sin primero haber desconectado  el pequeño cable que va desde el ventilador a la board....

Ya que yo al limpiarlo le daba vueltas a las aspas del ventilador ocacionando que este generara algun tipo de corriente(?

Alguien que me pueda decir si esto es posible??? Lo vi en un video de youtube, no se si pueda compartir link del video

Vaya que si me lo tengo merecido...


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2021)

Psych019 dijo:


> Creo que ya encontré el problema.... lo mas probable es que pudo haber sucedido una especie de corto en la board, al yo limpiar el ventilador de la laptop sin primero haber desconectado  el pequeño cable que va desde el ventilador a la board....
> 
> Ya que yo al limpiarlo le daba vueltas a las aspas del ventilador ocacionando que este emitiera algun tipo de corriente(?
> 
> Alguien que me pueda decir si esto es posible???


no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2021)

Psych019 dijo:


> no se si pueda compartir link del video


 
Si , solo pegas el link aquí


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2021)

Bueeno.... si al limpiar el ventilador le has soplado con compresor se podría llegar a creer. 
Pero seguramente le has dado vueltas con una brocha o cepillo.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , solo pegas el link aquí


Bueno, el link es este 



 espero que alguien me pueda confirmar si esto podria suceder...


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 28, 2021)

A veces no enciende nada por problemas de la RAM, aunque es muy raro que suceda.

Con el tema del ventilador, te respondieron aca;


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bueeno.... si al limpiar el ventilador le has soplado con compresor se podría llegar a creer.
> Pero seguramente le has dado vueltas con una brocha o cepillo.



Por las dudas, te fijaste si funciona el pulsador y el flex de encendido no esté cortado?

Es raro que esté todo muerto.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bueeno.... si al limpiar el ventilador le has soplado con compresor se podría llegar a creer.
> Pero seguramente le has dado vueltas con una brocha o cepillo.


Le di con un cepillo dental ya algo viejo varias vueltas al ventilador ya que no podia acceder q la "carcasa" por que este traia unos tornillos muy chicos y no tenia la herramienta para abrirlo.

Solo traté de no girar el ventilador en sentido contrario ya que podria ocacionarle un daño, pero no tenia ni idea que girando el ventilador podria generar algun tipo de corriente


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 28, 2021)

Eso se llama F.E.M. (Fuerza ElectroMotriz), dependiendo del circuito y otras variables puede ser perjudicial, pero en tu caso no creo que haya problemas, por lo dicho el @Pincha


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> A veces no enciende nada por problemas de la RAM, aunque es muy raro que suceda.
> 
> Con el tema del ventilador, te respondieron aca;
> 
> ...


Fijandome en las imagenes que yo mismo tomé puedo ver que el flex del stand-by tiene como un pequeño corte en los canales.. esto puede influir en que la energia no acceda a la board???

Ya que si el problema es ese flex deberia por lo menos encender los led de cuando la pc está cargando 

Pero ni eso.. por los momentos no estoy en casa, pero estoy como loco por llegar y sacarme varias dudas que tengo...


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2021)

Psych019 dijo:


> Le di con un cepillo dental ya algo viejo varias vueltas al ventilador ya que no podia acceder q la "carcasa" por que este traia unos tornillos muy chicos y no tenia la herramienta para abrirlo.
> 
> Solo traté de no girar el ventilador en sentido contrario ya que podria ocacionarle un daño, pero no tenia ni idea que girando el ventilador podria generar algun tipo de corriente




entonces  tampoco arreglaste el problema original, lo que se limpia es    esto, no la helice


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La tira que va al pulsador de stand-by se ve muy marcada, con una línea negra donde apoya sobre el ventilador. Revisa no se haya cortado y no mande la señal de encendido a la placa.





Psych019 dijo:


> Fijandome en las imagenes que yo mismo tomé puedo ver que el flex del stand-by tiene como un pequeño corte en los canales.. esto puede influir en que la energia no acceda a la board???


   

Yo sólo te diré una cosa. Este con el que escribo no encendía, no se iluminaba led de stand-by ni de carga ni de nada y ¿que tenía..?
El pulsador de encender/apagar (vulgarmente llamado Stand-by) no hacía contacto y me tocó desoldarlo, desmontarlo, limpiarlo y volverlo a soldar. Con esto encendió a la primera, los led se encienden, la batería hace como que carga (  ) y puedo conectarme a la red para ver las tonterías que dicen en youtube...

Por cierto, en el taller que estuve también se decía que por limpiar con brocha el polvo se creaba corriente estática y esto podía dañar los componentes sensibles, como mostfet y demás. 
Y no digamos de pasar la aspiradora al máximo de succión, te puedes llevar algún componente casi suelto con soldaduras frias y tardas un mes en encontrar la avería..si la encuentras.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> entonces  tampoco arreglaste el problema original, lo que se limpia es    esto, no la helice


Tienes razon pero almenos intenté quitarle el mayor sucio posible para ver si asi dejaba de sonar de esa forma..

El ruido era como la de una licuadora o una lancha y toda la laptop vibraba como si se fuese a desmontar por si sola...

Por eso tomé valor y la desarmé por que de otro modo ni de coña la hubiese destapado...

Y aqui está el resultado..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La tira que va al pulsador de stand-by se ve muy marcada, con una línea negra donde apoya sobre el ventilador. Revisa no se haya cortado y no mande la señal de encendido a la placa.
> Así mismo revisa que no esté fallando el pulsador de stand-by, ya sé que antes funcionaba pero puede que estuviera por fallar y haya dado la casualidad de que falle ahora.
> 
> La zona sulfatada limipiala bien con alcohol isopropilico para que no siga deteriorándose. Pienso que al menos arrancaría aunque fuese con fallos, si fuese por esa zona sulfatada.


Siii, gracias a ti me percaté de eso.. Muchas gracias!! mañana por la mañana le tomare mas fotos a ese flex y las subiré junto con la parte de atras de la board donde está el cpu ya que olvidé tomar fotos de esa parte. 😑

De igual modo deberia de entrar energia con o sin ese flex o me equivoco??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2021)

Reataco... . .  He visto infinidad de veces sopletear los ventiladores con aire de compresor (es muy divertido el ruido que hacen cuando varía la frecuencia según acercas o separas la pistola) y nunca les ha pasado que luego no encendiese o diese problemas que no tuvieran antes de la limpieza.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



Psych019 dijo:


> De igual modo deberia de entrar energia con o sin ese flex o me equivoco??


Vuelvo a repetir, en este con el que escribo, un Acer, cuando fallaba el pulsador (podría leerse tira flex) no hacía nada de nada, muerto, aunque la batería tuviese algo de carga, ni leds ni nada.
La tira flexible de conexiones es la encargada de, mediante el pulsador, darle la orden al micro para que este le dé la orden a la alimentación de encender. A groso modo, mas o menos, para que se entienda.


Que después de todo a lo mejor no tiene nada que ver y no enciende porque no le da la real gana, pero hay que mirar esa tira porque tiene pinta de estar


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 28, 2021)

Ahora me dio curiosidad... Voy a buscar las hojas de datos porque, por mas que gire, esos motores son brusheless, osea que para que la F.E.M. pueda escapar debería pasar primero por el driver. ¿ Diodo volante ? ¿ Diodo interno del mosfet ? Pero me suena a que solo si son motores unipolares...  me pico el bichito de la curiosidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2021)

Eso es lo que yo siempre he pensado, la electrónica impedirá la salida de corriente ...
Por otro lado creo que vi un vídeo en el que anulaban los componentes y dejaban solo el motor para poder utilizarlo como "generador".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2021)

Estimados....la probabilidad de que girar el ventilador con un pincel genere una FCEM que salga del motor y dañe algo es 0.00000%.
Por decirlo simple, no discutan sobre pelotu#@&$#_#$ de youtube.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo siempre he pensado, la electrónica impedirá la salida de corriente ...
> Por otro lado creo que vi un vídeo en el que anulaban los componentes y dejaban solo el motor para poder utilizarlo como "generador".


Para eso hay que, no solo sacar los componentes, sino conectar las bobinas en estrella (si son 3) y poner sendos diodos para rectificar.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estimados....la probabilidad de que girar el ventilador con un pincel genere una FCEM que salga del motor y dañe algo es 0.00000%.
> Por decirlo simple, no discutan sobre pelotu#@&$#_#$ de youtube.


Mi idea no es discutir sobre el video, sino la curiosidad acerca de los drivers . Debo admitir que he limpiado muchas veces mi PC con aire a presión lo que hace que el motor gire muchísimo mas y, aun estando conectados, no paso nada . Las placas tienen reguladores en la motherboard para el micro y las memorias, así que, aun generando algo, se hace muy difícil y casi imposible que se quemen, al menos esos componentes. No solo eso sino que la corriente que pueda generar es tan baja que el consumo que haya en la placa, lo mas probable es que tire la tensión abajo.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hola a todos, algunas veces sucede, es raro, pero sucede... entonces intenta lo siguiente:
1. Desconecta el cargador
2. Retira la batería
3. Oprime y mantiene oprimido el botón de encendido 30 segundos
4. Pon la batería y conecta el cargador
5. Intenta encenderlo

Si no enciende con lo anterior:
1. Desconecta el cargador
2. Retira la batería
3. Retira la tapa (o desarma) de la portátil
4. Retira la pila pequeña interna
5. Oprime y mantiene oprimido el botón de encendido 30 segundos
6. Deja el portátil 10 minutos sin la pila interna
7. Introduce de nuevo la pila interna
8. Pon la batería y conecta el cargador
9. Intenta encenderlo

Si no enciende con lo anterior:
1. Aún no se de por vencido, debe haber otra manera
2. Buscar la otra manera
3. Lograr encenderlo

PD: intenta encenderlo un par de segundos sin el ventilador... *solo un par de segundos*


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Reataco... . .  He visto infinidad de veces sopletear los ventiladores con aire de compresor (es muy divertido el ruido que hacen cuando varía la frecuencia según acercas o separas la pistola) y nunca les ha pasado que luego no encendiese o diese problemas que no tuvieran antes de la limpieza.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021
> 
> ...


No me pude aguantar y le tomé unas fotos al flex del botón de encendido

Espero que la calidad de la imagen sea lo suficientemente buena como para que puedan apreciar algo raro o roto en el flex (la raya negra que pasaba por el flex al parecer viene de fabrica, es una especie de dibujo )


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ahora me dio curiosidad... Voy a buscar las hojas de datos porque, por mas que gire, esos motores son brusheless, osea que para que la F.E.M. pueda escapar debería pasar primero por el driver. ¿ Diodo volante ? ¿ Diodo interno del mosfet ? Pero me suena a que solo si son motores unipolares...  me pico el bichito de la curiosidad.


El vídeo que subieron hasta el minuto 5 dijo su teoría que para mí es amarillista.
No pueden generar tanto, los ventiladores traen su diodo y me imagino que los drivers del ventilador deben usar su transistor con su diodito.

Para mí ese es un vídeo de sensacionalismo y amarillista.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



Psych019 dijo:


> Espero que la calidad de la imagen sea lo suficientemente buena como para que puedan apreciar algo raro o roto en el flex


Esos Flexores son muy duros no se rompen así nada más, mide continuidad en cada pista para ver si está roto o no


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, algunas veces sucede, es raro, pero sucede... entonces intenta lo siguiente:
> 1. Desconecta el cargador
> 2. Retira la batería
> 3. Oprime y mantiene oprimido el botón de encendido 30 segundos
> ...


Justo hare esto en estos momentos y te comento a ver que tal, muchas gracias por el aporte!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> El vídeo que subieron hasta el minuto 5 dijo su teoría que para mí es amarillista.
> No pueden generar tanto, los ventiladores traen su diodo y me imagino que los drivers del ventilador deben usar su transistor con su diodito.
> 
> Para mí ese es un vídeo de sensacionalismo y amarillista.
> ...


Por lo visto todo esta ok aqui dejo mas imagenes del flex fuera de la carcasa mas los otros cables que van conectado a la board, están completamente hasta el tope no puedo meterlos mas.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 28, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> El vídeo que subieron hasta el minuto 5 dijo su teoría que para mí es amarillista.


Ni me moleste en ver el video, ni creo que lo haga 

------------------------------------------00------------------------------------------------

Por si sirve, creo que este es el esquemático del laptop.


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, algunas veces sucede, es raro, pero sucede... entonces intenta lo siguiente:
> 1. Desconecta el cargador
> 2. Retira la batería
> 3. Oprime y mantiene oprimido el botón de encendido 30 segundos
> ...


Seguí al pie de la letra tus indicaciones pero no tuve ningun tipo de respuesta de parte de la laptop... ya no se que hacer.. murió??? 😫😫


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2021)

Psych019 dijo:


> Justo hare esto en estos momentos y te comento a ver que tal, muchas gracias por el aporte!!
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021
> 
> ...


mide el voltaje del boton


----------



## Psych019 (Feb 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ni me moleste en ver el video, ni creo que lo haga
> 
> ------------------------------------------00------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por si sirve, creo que este es el esquemático del laptop.


Gracias justo lo que necesitaba 👍


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 28, 2021)

Si lo ponemos a cargar... ¿Enciende el LED de que se está cargando?


----------



## Psych019 (Mar 1, 2021)

blanko001 dijo:


> Si lo ponemos a cargar... ¿Enciende el LED de que se está cargando?


No, no enciende absolutamente nada. Intenté con solo dejando el cable que alimenta la placa y el led del stand-by pero aun asi no obtuve ningun tipo de respuesta por parte de la laptop.


----------



## analogico (Mar 1, 2021)

Psych019 dijo:


> No, no enciende absolutamente nada. Intenté con solo dejando el cable que alimenta la placa y el led del stand-by pero aun asi no obtuve ningun tipo de respuesta por parte de la laptop.


prueba con la placa sola, solo cpu, memoria sin la carcaza


----------



## lynspyre (Mar 1, 2021)

¿Tienes multímetro?, porque hasta ahora no hemos visto pruebas de que hayas medido continuidad en el flex o voltajes en el puerto de carga o en algún sitio de los que te han comentado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

Si así es hacer pruebas sin medir es como andar en un cuarto obscuro y tratar de encontrar las llaves.


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 1, 2021)

¿Revisaste la placa a ver si con algún golpe arrancaste algún componente SMD?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 1, 2021)

El nivel de voltaje presente a la salida del cargador es el adecuado para la laptop?


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 1, 2021)

Y si es un problema de electricidad estática? Algunos componentes pueden sufrir daños así... quizás


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2021)

Si, puede ser. Entonces tiralo y ya está.

En mi vida de electrónico creo que he roto una o ninguna cosa por ese motivo. Que no digo que no exista, digo que es poco común.


Mira a ver si es algo reversible, que será lo mas normal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2021)

A mi sólo me ha pasado una vez en treinta y tantos años trasteando y me lo busqué.  
Mirando un video VHS philips, en la mesa del comedor, con mantel de plástico y *descalzo*, toqué con la mano la placa de las cabezas de video y.. no volvió a tener imagen. Lo mejor es que el problema era mecánico .... 

🤷‍♂️


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> descalzo


Pero.... Se supone que la electricidad estatica deberia haberse descargado...  🤷‍♂️ 
Sino la pulsera antiestatica no tiene sentido...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero.... Se supone que la electricidad estatica deberia haberse descargado...  🤷‍♂️
> Sino la pulsera antiestatica no tiene sentido...


A mí siempre me han dicho que use calzado adecuado para reparar, que no lo haga descalzo.
En el primer taller que estuve había uno de los técnicos que dependiendo del calzado que llevará ese día había juerga; Se dedicaba a acercarse sigilosamente y rozarnos con la mano... --> ⚡⚡
Puede que, como yo siempre estoy escalzo sea verano o invierno, mis pies no hiciesen buena tierra en el suelo de terrazo por estar muy resecos.. 😕


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 2, 2021)

No lo sé cuándo estudiaba la preparatoria técnica en el servicio social me tocaba arreglar las computadoras de la escuela eran a veces 40 por día. Nunca use pulsera ni calzado especial, nunca paso nada.

Las fallas en la ram era por apagones, capacitores inflados o que los alumnos les vaciaban líquidos adentro de las computadoras.

Solo así se moría la RAM o la fuente atx por capacitores inflados.

Lo de esa laptop yo me imagino que un flexor está trozado.
Hay me medir continuidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2021)

Hasta que encuentre el polímetro y nos dé medidas es divagar y dejar vivencias (que también enseñan). 

Lo primero sería comprobar que en los cables rojos y negros del conector de alimentación tenemos la tensión del alimentador, que supongo será 12 ó 19V DC.
Lo segundo medir si tenemos 5V en el pulsador de stand-by.

El flexor (tira flexible, cable plano..) del pulsador de stand-by creo que necesita limpieza de contactos. 👉🔎



Si me hubiese pasado a mí obraría de la siguiente manera:
1º Me fustigaría y me acordaría de la familia del que metió mano al aparato.
2º volvería a desmontarlo por completo documentándolo y revisaría todo por si acaso metí una o dos patas.
3º lo dejaría por ahí abandonado y cada vez que lo viera me acordaría de la familia de.... del ingeniero que lo dieñó y hasta del que apretó el último tornillo 
3º Si continúa sin funcionar se lo llevaría a alguien con experiencia en reparación de ordenadores.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 2, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No lo sé cuándo estudiaba la preparatoria técnica en el servicio social me tocaba arreglar las computadoras de la escuela eran a veces 40 por día. Nunca use pulsera ni calzado especial, nunca paso nada.
> 
> Las fallas en la ram era por apagones, capacitores inflados o que los alumnos les vaciaban líquidos adentro de las computadoras.
> 
> ...


En mi país Colombia, nunca me sucedió eso, quizás por la humedad del ambiente, en zonas tropicales no se acumula estática. Jamás me había sucedido hasta que viajé a otras latitudes y arruiné un IC sacándolo del empaque, solo por la estática. En Colombia puedes pasar toda una vida sin darte cuenta del fenómeno pero en otros lugares recibes toques eléctricos con abrir la perilla de una puerta. Bueno, es mi experiencia en eso y a esta latitud jajaja. Saludos


----------

